# rat poison



## athometoo (Jan 16, 2009)

does it have to human poison in order to be collectable . picked up 2 s&d small octogons and a clear rat poison in a sale with a bunch of other bottles . should i put this with my box of regular poisons or just wrap it up for my kids 20 yrs from now. love to collect poisons but they are hard to find .


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 16, 2009)

..ever see that film "Food of the Gods"? ...not trying to hijack your post, but this bottle reminds me of it, that's all! []


----------



## glass man (Jan 17, 2009)

I HAVE HAD A FEW OF THOSE. ALWAYS SOLD THEM EASILY AT BOUT TEN DOLLAR RANGE,THOUGH NOT THAT OLD [40S-60S?] THE RAT SELLS THEM! I WOULD STICK IT WITH MY REGULAR POISONS.AFTER ALL SOME PEOPLE ARE RATS TOO!


----------



## Jim (Jan 18, 2009)

The embossed rat bottle is listed in the poison bottle books, so it fits right in with a poison collection. ~Jim


----------

